# El Playazo - Nerja .. is closed



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi

Thought I would post the clip I read in a local Nerja newspaper over the Xmas holidays '08.

"Playazo Caravan Park to Close - the original operating licence permitted the area to be used as a caravan parking area only. However technical reports have since confirmed that the site is also being used as a caravan camping park and as such, the operating licence does not permit this activity."

There was an earlier post listing this as a stopover on the 340 coast rd towards Torrox costa about 1km from Nerja ... as it was closed we had to divert to El Pino Camping, close by but more expensive.

Mal


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

When we were there, there were 2 "sites" close to eachother, both run by the same people. The deal was that you could only stay 72 hours on one, but could keep alternating between the two.

We were told that the 72 hour rule came with the operating licence / planning permission.

Obviously the operators were pushing their luck with their way of bypassing the 72 hour rule, so it comes as no great surprise that they were also bending the parking/camping definition as well.

Useful while it lasted though, as it was right next to the sea, and cheap.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes its been closed since last year as its Illegal but is up for rent ! Nerja is going downhill fast! over building ,excessive tourisim , polluted seas polluted councillors , Grafiti artists , we used enjoy a day out there but give it a miss now , small campsite out of Nerja on the old 340 next to the new Autovia towards la Herradura.


----------

